# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Thị trấn ngầm kì lạ ở Úc - Du lịch Úc

## hantt.163

*Ý tưởng sống trong lòng đất thường mang đến cho ta những suy nghĩ về một không gian tối, ẩm thấp và chật hẹp. Nhưng Coober Pedy ở Úc là một thị trấn đặc biệt với biết bao điều kì lạ.*



Cái tên Coober Pely xuất phát từ thổ dân địa phương là “kupa piti” có nghĩa là một cái hố màu trắng của đàn ông trên mặt đất.
Khi đặt chân đến thị trấn trong lòng đất này, bạn sẽ có một cái nhìn khác hoàn toàn so với những gì mình nghĩ về những ngôi nhà trong thị trấn Coober Pedy, có thể bạn sẽ ước mình được sống trong một ngôi nhà như thế.
Điều ngạc nhiên đầu tiên đập vào mắt bạn khi đến thị trấn có lẽ là những ống khói và trục thông gió của các ngôi nhà trong thị trấn ngầm nhô lên khỏi mặt đất. Thị trấn nhỏ Coober Pedy này nằm ở miền Nam Úc. Thực tế mà nói đây, là một thị trấn kì lạ, bao gồm nhiều đường hầm, nơi mà hầu hết cư dân sống trong lòng đất.

Trục thông gió và ống khói của những ngôi nhà dưới lòng đất.

Bất kể thị trấn lớn nhỏ nào cũng có một quá trình hình thành của nó và Coober Pedy cũng không ngoại lệ. Ban đầu, Coober Pedy là một hố rỗng mà người ta đào để tìm kiếm Opan (một khoáng vật rất quý hiếm hơn cả hồng ngọc và kim cương). Ngày xưa nó được dùng như vật liệu trang trí trên các đền đài và cung điện, ngày nay thì Opan được xem như một món hàng trang sức có giá trị cao.

Opan

Chính vì giá trị khá lớn của Opan nên những người khai thác mỏ theo dạng thủ công nơi đây đã xây dựng lên những ngôi nhà trong hầm, không lớn lắm, chỉ đủ phục vụ mục đích khai thác là chính. Nhưng theo thời gian thì công việc tìm kiếm càng trở nên quy mô hơn, họ lại mở rộng diện tích tìm kiếm và nhiều ngôi nhà hơn được xây dựng lên. Dần dần những ngôi nhà xây dựng theo dạng hầm trú ẩn tạm thời đã trở thành một nơi cư trú cố định rất ấn tượng dưới lòng đất.
Những ngôi nhà tuyệt đẹp trong lòng đất này còn được gọi là hầm trú ẩn - nhà được đào vào bên trong sườn đồi không phải là những ngôi nhà hang động sâu mà mọi người thường tưởng tượng. Lối đi vào các ngôi nhà thường ở cấp độ đường phố.
Đá sa thạch ở Coober Pely hoàn toàn phù hợp cho các ngôi nhà dưới lòng đất. Nó dễ khai thác, có tính ổn định và mạnh mẽ cho ngôi nhà. Không chỉ màu hạt dẻ đẹp của đá sa thạch mang lại sự sang trọng cho ngôi nhà mà còn tôn thêm vẻ đẹp ấm áp thân thiện của nó. Tất cả các căn phòng trong căn nhà nơi đây đều được thông gió thông qua một trục thẳng đứng hẹp. Ánh sáng tự nhiên chiếu vào khu vực nhà bếp, phòng sinh hoạt thông qua một trục thông ánh sáng lớn hơn. Các phòng ngủ thì nằm sau cùng của ngôi nhà vì thế mà tiếng ồn không thể xâm nhập được, một không gian yên tĩnh tuyệt đối. Ngoài ra khí hậu nơi đây cũng thật tuyệt vời, cho dù nhiệt độ trên mặt đất có đạt tới ngưỡng 50 độ C hay thấp hơn con số này thì nhiệt độ của những ngôi nhà trong lòng đất luôn luôn giữ một mức ổn định hoàn hảo.
Coober Pedy đã phát triển như một trong những nơi độc đáo nhất ở Úc. Mặc dù dân số thị trấn chỉ có hơn 3.000 người, nhưng sẽ rất hiếm tìm thấy bất kì người nào hay nhà ở nào trên mặt đất. Do thời tiết mùa hè ở đây quá khắc nghiệt, người dân thích sống trong những ngôi nhà ngầm đích thực này, họ chạm khắc bên trong hang động. Mọi thứ đều ở trong lòng đất: nhà ở với tất cả cơ sở vật chất, cửa hàng Opan, nghĩa địa, phòng bida, quán bar, bảo tàng, bể bơi và Giáo hội chính thống Serbia... Sống dưới lòng đất có thể mang đến cho bạn một chút cảm giác lo ngại về rủi ro. Nhưng trong thực tế, những ngôi nhà này tuyệt đẹp với những bức tường đá sa thạch màu hồng ấn tượng. Nhà rất vững chắc, cho tới bây giờ người ta vẫn sống ở đó, vẫn bình yên không có bất cứ chấn động hay thiên tai nào cả.

Giáo hội chính thống Serbia.
Một lí do khác nữa khiến cho thành phố này nổi tiếng là do trữ lượng sản xuất Opan, chiếm 70% của thế giới. Chính vì vậy mà nó mang biệt hiệu là “thủ đô Opan của thế giới”. Coober Pely với những ngôi nhà kì lạ dưới lòng đất và các mỏ Opan đã thu hút khách du lịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới cũng như các nhà làm phim. Các bộ phim như “Pitch Black”, “Nữ hoàng của sa mạc”, “Hành tinh đỏ” và "Giấc mơ Opan” được quay tại nơi này.
Những hình ảnh về thị trấn trong lòng đất:


Viện bảo tàng.


Nhà sách


Sân golf


Hố người ta đào để tìm kiếm Opan.


Trong một khách sạn ngầm.


Nhà bếp trong ngôi nhà ngầm


Phòng ngủ


Phòng khách


Họa tiết trên những bức tường đá sa thạch.
Theo: duhocuc
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------

